# X-trail... stereo and off road.



## Jagger (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi,

I recently bought an 05 plate X-trail - 2.2 Dci SVE. Cracking car - Much prefer it to my old MG ZT.

Anyhow, the stereo unit that it comes with looks like something from the 1980s and I would like to put a new one in (Mp3 cd player.). I'm a bit unsure of how to do this though, I can only assume I have to take the whole face plate off?

Also, the SVE edition of the x-trail from 05 comes with Sat Nav - Will this have any impact on me being able to change the stereo?


....

Now what really interests me is taking the car off-road. I appreciate it's a 'soft roader' and does not have the capabilities of some of the bigger or more traditional 4x4s, but does anyone have any idea of what I can tackle with the x-trail?

Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

Jagger said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently bought an 05 plate X-trail - 2.2 Dci SVE. Cracking car - Much prefer it to my old MG ZT.
> 
> ...


For off-road stuff, have a look at this thread. 

As far as the radio is concerned, the presence of Sat Nav should not affect what you install as a bit of after-market kit.


----------



## longleaf (Dec 11, 2005)

Following on from Jaggers request for info on upgrading the stereo, has anyboby any experiance with doing this upgrade and still maintaining FULL use of the steering wheel controls as other cars i have tried this with have not always allowed full control.
If anybody could recommend a suitable make /model radio/cd unit that would be avaliable to the uk i would be very greatfull


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Funny thing... I was just talking to Ron about this...

I think this has been talked about before but I could not find out where... anyway this gizmo is what you need:









you wire it in where your steering control wires meet you radio and program the "Pac Swi-X" to do what you want with each of your steering controls. The infrared does the rest to control your new head unit. Sounds great but have yet to find out for myself.

here is a link with some reviews:
link


----------



## sistersvisions (Feb 7, 2006)

I've just fitted a pioneer DEH-P80MP ,with ipod control and steering wheel control interface.This does not effect the sat nav in anyway.The only trouble you may have is the slot in the dash where the factory fit radio is,its not very frienly to swing face stereos.
Here are some links to the parts i used to connect my stereo up.

http://www.caraudiodirect.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=3489
http://www.caraudiodirect.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=3516

I hope this is of some help.


----------

